# Alaska bound



## PAtrip (Jan 3, 2020)

My family and I are heading to Alaska in August.  We have decided to rent a RV and travel around during our stay.  This would be our first time using an RV so I was wondering if anyone could give us some suggestions of what to look for in a RV to get us through the trip.  Honestly this is our first time to Alaska and using a RV so I really don't want to have to worry about getting supplies while we're there.  I would like to have everything we need included in the RV so that's why I'm asking what should we be looking for in the RV


----------



## Cindy Hendricks (Jan 6, 2020)

Hello PAtrip, I found several great printable lists on this website: https://www.thefitrv.com/rv-tips/rv-packing-lists-printable-checklists-for-rv-trips/. Hope that helps!!


----------



## NORTHENDBUCKEYE (Jan 21, 2020)

Make sure you do a walk through with the dealer that you're renting from and take notes.  There are a multitude of things you need to know in an RV and if your not experienced you have NO clue.  Good Luck !


----------

